# Tesco Vouchers & tunnel



## Bruernish (May 1, 2009)

With the Tesco vouchers do you not have to specific exactly which crossing? I was not sure about booking with Eurotunnel as we never seem to catch the ferry we originally intended, but this has never been a prob with P and 0 or Seafrance - when we turn up they just take us...






Mods note - This post split out from an old thread.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

This thread is 4 years old :roll: Add to a current one please . People might get the wrong info if they started at first post. :wink: 

tony


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tunnel*

Hi

When you make a booking with Tesco/tunnel offer, you need to specify your crossings. I try to book the cheapest ones - £66 one way. On the last trip, a few weeks ago, we arrived and were offered an immediate crossing some four hours earlier than booked - and without charge. We asked to go slightly later and so were about three hours early all told.

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We did the same on tuesday morning 3 hours early and an obstropolus bod inspected every nook and cranny in th MH.
He could not believe that we had no wine or cigs.

Niether could I . Arrived in Calais and Coquelles when every one had closed.


Dave p


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Just read through all this thread and whilst the OP might be old cannot see that any of it is not still current. My last three crossing have all been paid in full (except for the dog) using Tescos vouchers and I have always got the same price as on the internet. If you turn up early and the ticket price is still the same or cheaper as held then there is usually no problem getting an earlier train. 

It is usually the special offers you cannot get with the vouchers.

peedee


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Don't agree, you do not have to barter a better price.

tony


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Always worth a try though  

peedee


----------

